# [für mich gelöst] Kodi und PVR.

## Klaus Meier

Als das noch XBMC war, gab es ja die entsprechenden Plugnis im Portage. Zu Kodi 14 konnte man es sich irgendwie per Hand runterladen und kompilieren. Und wenn ich dann irgend etwas, was ich für Kodi 15 finde, installieren will, bekomme ich: Abhängigkeit nicht erfüllt.

Hat da jemand eine Idee?Last edited by Klaus Meier on Fri Sep 11, 2015 9:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du das "pvr-Useflag" gesetzt hast. So wie ich das sehe, ist bei Kodi vieles in die AddOns gewandert, die via ZIP-File installiert werden. Ich hab noch nichts gesehen hinsichtlich PVR via übersetzen. Aber ich kann mich da auch irren...

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Klaus Meier

Bei Kodi gibt es in Version 15 kein pvr USE-Flag mehr. Das hat mich ja auch gewundert. Man kann es in den Einstellungen aktivieren, aber dann meckert Kodi, dass kein pvr-Plugin installiert ist.

----------

## musv

xbmc-addon-pvr aus dem VDR-Devel-Overlay enthält den VNSI-Client für VDR. xbmc-addon-xvdr ist für XVDR zuständig. 

Die PVR-Geschichte in Verbindung mit VDR ist leider ein ziemliches Gefrickel. Ich hatten in der Vergangenheit das Problem, dass VNSI zwar von Kodi problemlos installierbar war, dafür aber kein Ebuild bei VDR erhältlich war. Bei XVDR war's genau andersrum. Die Installation mit VDR war problemlos, dafür gab's kein funktionierendes Ebuild für Kodi. 

Ich hab heut erst von 14.2 auf 15.1 aktualisiert. Bei den PVR-Clients muss ich heut erst mal testen. Bevorzugt ist XVDR, da das auch Timeshift unterstützt.

Update:

Ok, 15.1. funktioniert klasse. PVR ist integriert. Ob das USE-Flag noch notwendig ist, weiß ich nicht. Hab nicht drauf geachtet. Hab als PVR-Client XVDR installiert. VNSI hab ich nicht getestet. Sofern ich wieder auf meinen HTPC komm (WOL will jetzt grad nicht aus unerfindlichen Gründen), poste ich mal meine verwendeten Ebuilds.

Drei Macken sind mir beim Upgrade noch aufgefallen:

Sowohl Aeon MQ5 als auch Confluence waren irgendwie total zerschossen und haben keinerlei Text mehr angezeigt. Hab dann wieder mit einer leeren Config angefangen und nach und nach die Config-Dateien (lircmap, remote, sources usw.) rüberkopiert. Die Plugins schienen alle zu funktionieren. Das Aeon-MQ5-Thema hab ich neu installiert, da es für Isengard eine andere Version als für Helix gibt. 

Der Menüpunkt "TV" wird erst im Hauptmenü eingeblendet, wenn man den TV-Modus in den Einstellungen aktiviert und einen PVR-Client aktiviert hat. Ich musste aber den HTPC noch neustarten, bis der Menüpunkt auftauchte. 

Weather Underground wollte auch erst nach dem 3. oder 4. Neustart

Update 2:

Hab grad mal meine Ebuilds des XBMC-Addon-XVDR vergleichen, d.h. das im Portage und mein selbst gebasteltes. Das aus dem Portage müsste eigentlich funktionieren. Ich musste das damals ändern, um auf den Helix-Branch zugreifen zu können.

----------

## Amarok

Ich schliesse mich nun mal der Frage an.

Egal was ich mache ob als ZIP oder per HAND, die Abhängigkeiten sind nicht erfüllt. Oder das aktivierte ADDON (simpleiptv) deaktiviet sich. xvdr hatte ich nun mal zum test aus portage drauf. aber da geschieht genau das selbe.

wenn ich aus der addon.xml die Zeile "<import addon="xbmc.pvr" version="1.9.2"/>" entferne lässt sich auch die ZIP installieren jedoch dann ohne Funktion (wie als wuerde ich sie per Hand hinzufügen, sie deaktiviert sich wieder).

Wer hat da den Schluessel zum Erfolg ?

Amarok

----------

## Klaus Meier

Mir geht es auch um genau dieses Plugin. Ich hätte da gerne einige TV-Sender über das Internet.

----------

## Amarok

Leider bekomme ich es nicht auf die Reihe. Sobald ich im MENU auf TV einschalte, schalten sich die Plugins wieder ab.

Vielleicht kann uns ja doch noch irgend jemand zur Hand gehen und uns da weiter helfen

----------

## Klaus Meier

Naja, dass Plugin muss wohl angepasst werden. Ich hatte gehofft, dass da jemand eine Quelle kennt.

----------

## musv

 *Amarok wrote:*   

> xvdr hatte ich nun mal zum test aus portage drauf. aber da geschieht genau das selbe.

 

Siehe meine Post darüber. Bei mir funktioniert XVDR. 

Die PVR-Addons sind strikt abhängig von der Kodi-Version. Bei 15.1 kannst du einfach das 9999-Ebuild aus dem Portage verwenden. Bei 14.2 musst du noch den Branch im Ebuild auf Helix setzen. Die falsche Version von XVDR äußerte sich allerdings nicht im automatischen Deaktivieren des Plug-Ins. Bei mir fror einfach Kodi komplett ein. 

Ich erinner mich dunkel, dass bei den PVR-Addons Simple-IPTV schon enthalten wäre. Muss ich heut mal nachsehen.

----------

## Amarok

Da muss dann irgend etwas schief gehen.

Ich habe die xbmc-addon-xvdr-9999 und kodi 15.1 drauf.

und sobald ich bei Kodi TV auf aktivieren gehe und neu einschalte ist auch wieder das  xvdr plugin aus.

Das plugin selbst würde ich nicht brauchen, nur testen wollte ich es mal damit ich dann vergleich kann um den Fehler zu finden.

was hast du für USE für kodi in verwendung ?

----------

## musv

Ok, hab jetzt noch mal nachgesehen. 

Ich verwende XBMC-Addon-PVR-9999 aus dem vdr-devel-Overlay. Das im vdr-devel zieht die Sourcen von Pipelka, das im Portage von Opdenkamp. Pipelka ist für XVDR zuständig. Das Opdenkamp-Repository dürfte veraltet sein. Soweit ich weiß, liegen auf seinem Repository die Sourcen für die VNSI-Geschichte. 

USE-Flags

```
[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for media-tv/kodi-15.1:

 U I

 + + X                        : Add support for X11

 - - airplay                  : enable AirPlay support

 + + alsa                     : Add support for media-libs/alsa-lib (Advanced Linux Sound Architecture)

 - - avahi                    : Add avahi/Zeroconf support

 - - bluetooth                : Enable Bluetooth Support

 + + bluray                   : Enable playback of Blu-ray filesystems

 + + caps                     : Use Linux capabilities library to control privilege

 - - cec                      : Enable support for HDMI-CEC devices via libcec

 + + css                      : Enable reading of encrypted DVDs

 + + dbus                     : Enable dbus support for anything that needs it (gpsd, gnomemeeting, etc)

 - - debug                    : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see

                                https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Quality_Assurance/Backtraces

 - - fishbmc                  : Enable fishBMC visualization plugin

 - - gles                     : Enable support for GLES

 - - goom                     : Enable GOOM visualization plugin

 - - java                     : Add support for Java

 - - joystick                 : Add support for joysticks in all packages

 - - midi                     : Support MIDI files

 + + mysql                    : Add mySQL Database support

 + + nfs                      : Enable NFS client support

 + + opengl                   : Add support for OpenGL (3D graphics)

 - - profile                  : Add support for software performance analysis (will likely vary from ebuild to ebuild)

 - - projectm                 : Enable projectM visualization plugin

 - - pulseaudio               : Add support for PulseAudio sound server

 + + python_targets_python2_7 : Build with Python 2.7

 - - rsxs                     : Enable really slick X screensavers

 + + rtmp                     : Enable Real Time Messaging Protocol using librtmp

 - - samba                    : Add support for SAMBA (Windows File and Printer sharing)

 - - sftp                     : Support browsing files over SFTP

 + + spectrum                 : Enable spectrum visualization plugin

 - - test                     : Workaround to pull in packages needed to run with FEATURES=test. Portage-2.1.2 handles this internally, so don't set it in make.conf/package.use

                                anymore

 + + texturepacker            : Support packing skin textures

 + + udisks                   : Enable storage management support (automounting, volume monitoring, etc)

 + + upnp                     : Enable UPnP port mapping support

 - - upower                   : Enable power management support

 + + usb                      : Add USB support to applications that have optional USB support (e.g. cups)

 - - vaapi                    : Enable Video Acceleration API for hardware decoding

 + + vdpau                    : Enable the Video Decode and Presentation API for Unix acceleration interface

 + + waveform                 : Enable waveform visualization plugin

 + + webserver                : Enable internal webserver
```

Das IPTV-Plugin ist bei mir aber nicht vorhanden.

----------

## Amarok

@musv

Danke shcon mal

also kodi-9999 klappte schon mal gar nicht wobei ich es nur mal testen wollte. bricht ohne error meldung ab.

also hab nun auch die vdr devel via layman genohmen und da auch die vdr-addons-pvr-9999

sieht ja soweit gut aus den nun sind shcon mal ne menge mehr addons mit dabei.

habe nun auch mal irgendeines genohmen und aktiviert. Das klappte ja auch.

Nach neustart wars wieder aktiv. Doch auch da, sobald ich TV auf aktivieren schalte, geht das pvr addon einfach auf AUS

Und nun versuch ich das alles mal als root. Mal sehen was da geschieht. LOG half mir bisher nicht weiter. Und anschliessend versuch ich die Flags umzustellen. Vielleicht habe ich auch irgendwo nen Knopf im Hirn und seh einen kleinen Fehler einfach nicht.

Danke jedenfalls mal für die Infos

----------

## musv

Du brauchst natürlich auch noch das entsprechende Backend.

Ist nur 'ne Vermutung. Könnte aber durchaus sein, dass der PVR-Client von Kodi deaktiviert wird, wenn das Backend nicht antwortet. 

Das Gegenstück zu XBMC-Addon-XVDR ist vdr-xvdr. Bei XBMC-Addon-PVR (VNSI) wäre das vdr-vnsiserver. 

Simple IPTV braucht natürlich kein Backend. 

Kodi-9999 würde ich nicht verwenden. Ich hab bei Kodi/XBMC bisher die Erfahrung gemacht, dass zwar die Git-Version ganz gut funktioniert, die zusätzlich zu installierenden PVR-Addons dann aber häufiger inkompatibel sind. Deswegen hab ich auch so lange gezögert, von Kodi-14.2 auf Kodi-15.1 umzusteigen. Die Git-Version dürfte die 15.2. alpha sein.

Btw. Wirf mal einen Blick hier auf bugs.gentoo.org. Da sollte 'ne Möglichkeit stehen, wie du an der Simple-IPTV-Plugin kommst.

Update:

Ich hab bei einigen Sendern Freezer. Im Log steht dann "XVDR: Buffer overflow". Hab dann gestern mal im Quellcode die Werte noch etwas geändert. Jetzt hab ich dann dieses Problem. Könnte sein, dass es durch die Erhöhung der Puffergröße erst sichtbar geworden ist. Es stritt auch nur bei einigen Sendern (z.B. ORF III HD) auf. 

Zumindest wollte ich dann mal auf VNSI wechseln. Dabei bekomm ich den von Dir beschriebenen Fehler, dass sich das VNSI-Addon zwar aktivieren lässt, nach dem Aufruf des TV-Menüpunktes aber wieder selbst deaktiviert. Eine kleine Nachforschung brachte mich dann an den Punkt, dass als API-Version im Plug-In wohl noch eine niedrigere angegeben ist. Das Plug-In dürfte vermutlich noch auf Helix basieren. 

Das Repository der PVR-Addons steht noch auf Helix. Werd mal im Ebuild explizit den Master Branch auswählen. Vielleicht ist dann ja auch Simple-IPTV dabei. Im Master-Branch ist zumindest der Projektordner vorhanden.

----------

## Amarok

Danke die für die Mühe die du dir für uns machst.

kodi-9999 hatte ich nur mal testweise versucht aber das klappte ohnehin nicht. wollte nur mal fehler meinerseits ausschliessen.

bin selbst nicht weiter gekommen das ich mich ungelösten abhängigkeiten herumärgere. Werde Abends dann mal weiter sehen. 

schoenen tag

----------

## musv

Gut, bin wieder einen Schritt weiter:

https://github.com/opdenkamp/xbmc-pvr-addons/blob/master/README.md

 *Quote:*   

> Building addons with dependencies:
> 
> The build method described above excludes addons that depend on runtime libraries. This is because the installed versions of the dependend libraries on the build-machine and the target machine have to match exactly. Therefore this addons cannot be distributed easily.
> 
> Distribution package maintainers and users who build the addons on their target machine can enable the build of addons with dependencies:
> ...

 

Also hab ich mal das Ebuild etwas modifiziert:

```
# Copyright 1999-2013 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-plugins/xbmc-addon-xvdr/xbmc-addon-xvdr-9999.ebuild,v 1.2 2011/09/18 11:36:52 flameeyes Exp $

EAPI="5"

inherit git-2 autotools multilib

EGIT_REPO_URI="git://github.com/opdenkamp/xbmc-pvr-addons.git"

EGIT_BRANCH="master"

DESCRIPTION="XBMC addon: add VDR (http://www.cadsoft.de/vdr) as a TV/PVR Backend - Master Branch"

HOMEPAGE="https://github.com/opdenkamp/xbmc-pvr-addons"

SRC_URI=""

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

IUSE="addons-with-dependencies"

DEPEND="addons-with-dependencies? ( 

                        dev-libs/jsoncpp

                        dev-libs/crypto++

                        net-misc/curl

                        sys-libs/zlib )"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}"

S=${WORKDIR}/${PN}

src_prepare() {

        eautoreconf

}

src_configure() {

        econf \

                $(use_enable addons-with-dependencies) \

                --prefix=/usr \

                --datadir=/usr/share/xbmc/addons

}

src_install() {

        emake DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "emake install failed"

}
```

Bei den Abhängigkeiten bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob die bei RDEPEND oder bei DEPEND reinmüssen. Sind lt. Readme eigentlich Runtime-Abhängigkeiten. Aber beim Compilieren hab ich irgendwo das Include zumindest auf jsoncpp gesehen.

Die Installation erfolgt dann mit:

```
USE="addons-with-dependencies" emerge xbmc-addon-pvr::local-overlay
```

Bitte mal testen. Bei mir compiliert's zumindest. Ob's funktioniert, kann ich erst später probieren. Kritiken gern willkommen.Last edited by musv on Thu Sep 10, 2015 4:56 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## musv

Hmpf. Ich glaub, ich steig nie hinter die Logik von Portage. 

Obwohl ich versucht hab, jeden blöden Pfad auf /usr/share/xbmc/addons zu setzen, installiert das Ebuild die PVR-Addons stur nach /usr/share. Und trotz der Configure-Option --enable-addons-with-dependencies fehlt das IP-TV-Plugin.

----------

## Amarok

ja ich hab eben noch mit dem selben gekämpft- dachte ich finde hier shcon die lösung  :Wink: 

okay ich hatte es allerdings nach KODI statt XBMC geändert-

denke aber das da der pfad von den git dateien selbst genohmen wird.

hatte es zuerst per hand verschoben aber lieder ohne erfolg.

Als Ahnungsloser hab ich nun version 1.9.4 gesehen (API) und frag mich ob das nicht 3.0.0 sein sollte.

 Irgendwie bin ich https://github.com/kodi-pvr/pvr.iptvsimple hier gelandet. Aber ich habe auch keinerlei ahnung wie ich cmake anwende.

Aber mal sehen in den naechsten Tagen ob sich ne Lösung findet. War aber nur so eine Idee.

----------

## musv

Nee, das Problem entsteht vermutlich durch den Branch-Wechsel. Zumindest hab ich an den Pfaden ja nichts geändert.

Im Ebuild aus dem Portage wird das Zeug nach /usr/share/xbmc/addons installiert. In meinem Ebuild, obwohl ich da nichts geändert hab, landet der Mist in /usr/share. Vermutlich wäre ein Ansatz, in der Funktion src_install im Ebuild den Installationspfad zu erzwingen.

Und nach den Ebuild-Guidelines werden die Configure-Optionen direkt als USE-Flag übergeben. Das enable- wird dann automatisch vorn angehängt. Ich hab das integriert, soweit ich das hinbekommen hab. Dummerweise wird das aber auch irgendwie ignoriert.

----------

## musv

So, wieder einen Schritt weiter. 

Hab jetzt die Pfade angepasst (siehe oben) und mal "--enable-addons-with-dependencies" hardkodiert (oben nicht eingetragen). 

Damit wurden dann die restlichen Plugins beim Compilieren mit einbezogen. Dummerweise bricht das Compilieren beim FilmonAPI-Plugin ab. Sinnvoll wäre es eigentlich, wenn man die benötigten Plugins über USE-Flags auswählen könnte. Dann könnte man das ganze nicht benötigte Geraffel (Argus, MythTV, DVBViewer usw.) alles abwählen.

----------

## Christian99

Ich hab gesehen, dass es unter https://github.com/kodi-pvr ein neues repository gibt.

ich hab jetzt mal zwei ebuilds gemacht für das neue repo, Kategorie media-plugins, mit denen lässt sich das iptv plugin ohne probleme installieren.

kodi-platform-9999.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2014 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-plugins/xbmc-addon-xvdr/xbmc-addon-xvdr-9999.ebuild,v 1.2 2011/09/18 11:36:52 flameeyes Exp $

EAPI=5

inherit git-r3 cmake-utils

EGIT_REPO_URI="https://github.com/xbmc/kodi-platform"

DESCRIPTION="Kodi platform"

HOMEPAGE="https://github.com/xbmc/kodi-platform"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~arm ~x86"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="media-tv/kodi

    dev-libs/libplatform"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}"
```

kodi-pvr-iptv-plugin-15.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2014 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-plugins/xbmc-addon-xvdr/xbmc-addon-xvdr-9999.ebuild,v 1.2 2011/09/18 11:36:52 flameeyes Exp $

EAPI=5

inherit git-r3 cmake-utils

EGIT_REPO_URI="https://github.com/kodi-pvr/pvr.iptvsimple.git"

EGIT_BRANCH="Isengard"

DESCRIPTION="IPTV Kodi PVR plugin"

HOMEPAGE="https://github.com/kodi-pvr/pvr.iptvsimple.git"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~arm ~x86"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="media-plugins/kodi-platform

        =media-tv/kodi-15*

        sys-libs/zlib"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}"
```

für einen "schnellschuss" funktioniert es. wenn es probleme gibt, sagt bescheid.

habt ihr denn ein gutes verzeichnis von internet tv sendern? weil man muss in dem plugin ja irgendwie eine m3u datei angebenLast edited by Christian99 on Fri Sep 11, 2015 8:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Danke, werde es jetzt mal ausprobieren. Die Sache mit den m3u Dateien ist halt sehr dynamisch, da muss man immer suchen. Es kommt ja auch drauf an, was man sucht. Ich lebe ja in Südtirol, da reichen mir schon einfache Dinge.

Edit: Sorry für die dumme Frage, aber ich bin gerade etwas im Stress... Ich hab schon öfters lokale Overlays und so gebaut nach dem Wiki. Aber mit diesem Ebuild bekomme ich es zum Verrecken nicht hin. Kurzer Tip, wie ich das ebuild verwerte.

----------

## Christian99

Im lokalen overlay einen ordner "media-plugins" erstellen, in dem gerade erstellten ordner ordner mit den paketnamen ("kodi-platform" und "kodi-pvr-iptv-plugin") erstellen, die ebuilds dann in den jeweiligen ordner (dateinamen stehen über dem code block).

Danach ausführen (für beide):

```
ebuild /pfad/zur/ebuild/datei.ebuild digest
```

danach 

```
emerge kodi-pvr-iptv-plugin
```

Der letzte befehl sollte das plugin emergen und kodi-platform als abhängigkeit dazu.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das gibt bei mir folgendes:

```
emerge -av kodi-pvr-iptv-plugin

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies                            ... done!         

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/kodi-platform-9999::kodi-pvr-iptv-plugin  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/kodi-pvr-iptv-plugin-15::kodi-pvr-iptv-plugin  0 KiB

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) media-plugins/kodi-platform-9999::kodi-pvr-iptv-plugin

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Fetching https://github.com/xbmc/kodi-platform ...

git fetch https://github.com/xbmc/kodi-platform +HEAD:refs/git-r3/HEAD

git symbolic-ref refs/git-r3/media-plugins/kodi-platform/0/__main__ refs/heads/master

 * Checking out https://github.com/xbmc/kodi-platform to /tmp/portage/media-plugins/kodi-platform-9999/work/kodi-platform-9999 ...

git checkout --quiet master

GIT update -->

   repository:               https://github.com/xbmc/kodi-platform

   at the commit:            15edaf78d6307eaa5e1d17028122d8bce9d55aa2

>>> Source unpacked in /tmp/portage/media-plugins/kodi-platform-9999/work

>>> Preparing source in /tmp/portage/media-plugins/kodi-platform-9999/work/kodi-platform-9999 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /tmp/portage/media-plugins/kodi-platform-9999/work/kodi-platform-9999 ...

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kodi-platform-9999/work/kodi-platform-9999_build"

cmake --no-warn-unused-cli -C /tmp/portage/media-plugins/kodi-platform-9999/work/kodi-platform-9999_build/gentoo_common_config.cmake -G Unix Makefiles -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Gentoo -DCMAKE_INSTALL_DO_STRIP=OFF -DCMAKE_USER_MAKE_RULES_OVERRIDE=/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kodi-platform-9999/work/kodi-platform-9999_build/gentoo_rules.cmake -DCMAKE_TOOLCHAIN_FILE=/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kodi-platform-9999/work/kodi-platform-9999_build/gentoo_toolchain.cmake  /tmp/portage/media-plugins/kodi-platform-9999/work/kodi-platform-9999

Not searching for unused variables given on the command line.

loading initial cache file /tmp/portage/media-plugins/kodi-platform-9999/work/kodi-platform-9999_build/gentoo_common_config.cmake

-- The C compiler identification is GNU 4.9.3

-- The CXX compiler identification is GNU 4.9.3

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -- works

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done

-- Detecting C compile features

-- Detecting C compile features - done

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -- works

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done

-- Detecting CXX compile features

-- Detecting CXX compile features - done

-- Checking to see if CXX compiler accepts flag -flto

-- Checking to see if CXX compiler accepts flag -flto - yes

-- Found TinyXML: /usr/include  

-- Looking for include file pthread.h

-- Looking for include file pthread.h - found

-- Looking for pthread_create

-- Looking for pthread_create - not found

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthreads

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthreads - not found

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthread

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthread - found

-- Found Threads: TRUE  

CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:11 (find_package):

  By not providing "Findplatform.cmake" in CMAKE_MODULE_PATH this project has

  asked CMake to find a package configuration file provided by "platform",

  but CMake did not find one.

  Could not find a package configuration file provided by "platform" with any

  of the following names:

    platformConfig.cmake

    platform-config.cmake

  Add the installation prefix of "platform" to CMAKE_PREFIX_PATH or set

  "platform_DIR" to a directory containing one of the above files.  If

  "platform" provides a separate development package or SDK, be sure it has

  been installed.

-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!

See also "/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kodi-platform-9999/work/kodi-platform-9999_build/CMakeFiles/CMakeOutput.log".

See also "/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kodi-platform-9999/work/kodi-platform-9999_build/CMakeFiles/CMakeError.log".

 * ERROR: media-plugins/kodi-platform-9999::kodi-pvr-iptv-plugin failed (configure phase):

 *   cmake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 3176:  Called cmake-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line  876:  Called _execute_optionally 'src_configure'

 *   environment, line  242:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1196:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${CMAKE_BINARY}" "${cmakeargs[@]}" "${CMAKE_USE_DIR}" || die "cmake failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-plugins/kodi-platform-9999::kodi-pvr-iptv-plugin'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-plugins/kodi-platform-9999::kodi-pvr-iptv-plugin'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/media-plugins:kodi-platform-9999:20150911-194222.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kodi-platform-9999/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kodi-platform-9999/work/kodi-platform-9999_build'

 * S: '/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kodi-platform-9999/work/kodi-platform-9999'

>>> Failed to emerge media-plugins/kodi-platform-9999, Log file:

>>>  '/var/log/portage/media-plugins:kodi-platform-9999:20150911-194222.log'
```

----------

## Christian99

Dann füg bitte "dev-libs/libplatform" zu den DEPENDS des kodi-platforms ebuild hinzu. Danach nochmald ebuild ... digest.

Sorry, dieses kodi-platform hat leider nichts dabei stehen, von was es abhängt. Bei mir hats funktioniert, weil ich libplatform sowieso installiert hatte. Vielleicht findest du also noch mehr abhängigkeiten.

Edit: hab das ebuild oben auch angepasst.Last edited by Christian99 on Fri Sep 11, 2015 8:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Amarok

also auch damit klappt es bei mir soweit dass ich zwar simpleip als addon dabei habe aber sobald ich TV aktiviere, geht das addon wieder auf aus. Hab nun nochmals alles entfernt und starte eben nochmals emerge der 2 (pakets).

Bin ja mal gespannt obs bei einen von euch aktiv bleibt, dann muss ich den Fehler woanders suchen.

----------

## Christian99

Dafür würde mal deine kodi log datei helfen.

Vielleicht hilft es auch xbmc-addon-pvr zu deinstallieren? Das aber nur als schuß ins blaue...

----------

## Amarok

So alle nochmal neu und immer wieder das selbe. Werde morgen nochmals genau im log suchen.

Habe alles weg (emerge -C) und per Hand dann die restlichen Ordner (.kodi / /usr/share/kodi) entfernt.

auch vor dem aktivieres des plugins den m3u pfad eingefügt um da nen fehler auszuschliessen.

Warte nun noch auf ein Okay von Euch das es beu euch geklappt hat das ich weiss das der fehler hier bei mir irgendwo klappt.

Install klappt ja so weit nur nicht das aktivieren (und verwenden)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also zum einen, erst mal ganz großen Dank für die Anleitung, es hat alles prima geklappt.

Dann zum anderen, Kodi sagte, es kann nicht geladen oder aktiviert werden oder so etwas.

Und dann: Leckt mich doch einfach am Arsch. Wenn ihr euren Klump von Version zu Version schlechter machen wollt, dann steht euch das frei. Ich werde euch da keine Steine in den Weg legen. 

emerge -C kodi und ich habe in dieser Beziehung keine Probleme mehr.

In diesem Sinne: Prost. Wenn irgendwelche Individuen glauben, man krault ihnen die Eier, nur weil es da irgendwas mit Open Source ist, dann liegen die bei mir falsch. Xbmc fand ich mal richtig gut. Erbärmlich was daraus geworden ist.

----------

## Amarok

@Klaus Meier

Kann deinen Frust verstehen. Mach das auch nur auf nen weitern NB den auf meine Arbeitstier läuft 14.1 weiter. da gehts ja.

Andererseits finde ich auch gerne die Lösungen. Und vielleicht kanns ja ein anderer wenn wir selbst nicht dahinter kommen.

Aufgefallen ist im log der Eintrag "PVMRmanager destroyed" . Das dürfte kommen nachdem ich das ADDON aktiviert habe und kodi beende um neu zu starten. Und ich hab den Verdacht da können wir an der Lösung nichts machen den das liegt gleube ich an Kodi selbst.

----------

## musv

Klaus: 

Ich mag Deine emotionale Ausgeglichenheit.  :Smile: 

Zu Kodi:

Bei mir funktioniert jetzt seit neuesten das EPG nicht mehr. Im kodi.log tauchen permanent irgendwelche Datenbankfehler auf. Ich bin jetzt dabei MariaDB als Backend flott zu kriegen. Vielleicht bringt das ein paar Verbesserungen. 

Zur Kodi-Qualität:

Es stimmt schon, dass das Ding relativ fragil ist. Und die Priorität liegt vermutlich auch nicht auf Linux. Das Ding gibt's schließlich für Mac, Windows, Android.

Momentan seh ich 2 größere Probleme: 

Die Add-On-Sources werden nicht zeitnah aktualisiert. Obwohl Kodi-15.1 jetzt als Stable deklariert wurde, läuft das Hauptrepository der xbmc-addon-pvr-Sourcen noch immer auf Helix. Und auch im Master ist die XBMC_API-Version noch immer auf 1.9.4. Kodi-15.1 verlangt die 1.9.6. Genau aus diesem Grund deaktiviert sich das Add-On beim Aufruf in Kodi. Zuständig sind 2 Personen für die PVR-Addons, soweit ich das bisher mitbekommen hab: Fernet Menta und Opdenkamp.

Es fehlt irgendwie ein vernünftiges Overlay. Ein paar Sachen stehen in vdr-devel. Aber selbst dort fehlen viele VDR-Sachen. Dann hatte ich mal noch irgendein Multimedia-Overlay. Alles halbgare Sachen.

Ich hab gestern mal die Brecheisen-Methode versucht und einfach aus dem Autoconf-File alles rauszuschmeißen, was ich nicht brauch. Aber vermutlich hab ich da etwas zuviel gelöscht. Jedenfalls schlug das Bauen dann schon in der Configure-Phase fehl. Werd das heut noch mal etwas testen.

----------

## Amarok

Das ist mal beruhigend. Es deaktiviert sich also tatsächlich bei Euch auch.

Ich für meinen Teil werde es auch vorerst auf 14.1 weiter laufen lassen und warten bis es besser wird.

Ich ja nur ärgerlich weil auf allen Androiden (aftv , tablets und RPIs ) dann schon 15.1 rennt und Gentoo plagt sich mit 14.1 herum.

Andersrum wuerd ich es vermutlich noch weniger moegen aber diese halben Sachen stoeren dann schon mal.

----------

## frostwork

moin leuts,

ich benutze seit ewigkeiten die ebuilds aus dem recht schwer zu findenden

https://github.com/herrnst/gentoo-kodi-overlay

kodi-pvr-vdr-vnsi-9999 funzt zb ziemlich problemlos mit kodi-9999

("ziemlich" im sinne von segfault beim kodi schliessen, aber sonst alles gut).

falls ich noch irgendwie helfen kann, gerne im irc - bin hier eigentlich nie :}

----------

## musv

Hmm, ich krieg's nicht mal compiliert:

```
[ 75%] Building CXX object CMakeFiles/pvr.vdr.vnsi.dir/src/VNSIDemux.cpp.o

/usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -DBUILD_KODI_ADDON -DHAVE_GL -DTARGET_LINUX -DTARGET_POSIX -DUSE_DEMUX -D_LINUX -Dpvr_vdr_vnsi_EXPORTS  -DNDEBUG -march=atom -mcx16 -msahf -mmovbe -mno-aes -mno-pclmul -mno-popcnt -mno-abm -mno-lwp -mno-fma -mno-fma4 -mno-xop -mno-bmi -mno-bmi2 -mno-tbm -mno-avx -mno-avx2 -mno-sse4.2 -mno-sse4.1 -mno-lzcnt -mno-rtm -mno-hle -mno-rdrnd -mno-f16c -mno-fsgsbase -mno-rdseed -mno-prfchw -mno-adx -mfxsr -mno-xsave -mno-xsaveopt --param l1-cache-size=24 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=512 -mtune=atom -fstack-protector -std=gnu++11 -fPIC -I/usr/include/kodi -I/usr/include/platform    -o CMakeFiles/pvr.vdr.vnsi.dir/src/VNSIDemux.cpp.o -c /var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kodi-pvr-vdr-vnsi-9999/work/kodi-pvr-vdr-vnsi-9999/src/VNSIDemux.cpp

CMakeFiles/pvr.vdr.vnsi.dir/build.make:62: recipe for target 'CMakeFiles/pvr.vdr.vnsi.dir/src/client.cpp.o' failed

make[2]: *** [CMakeFiles/pvr.vdr.vnsi.dir/src/client.cpp.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kodi-pvr-vdr-vnsi-9999/work/kodi-pvr-vdr-vnsi-9999/src/VNSIData.cpp: In member function ‘PVR_ERROR cVNSIData::GetTimerInfo(unsigned int, PVR_TIMER&)’:

/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kodi-pvr-vdr-vnsi-9999/work/kodi-pvr-vdr-vnsi-9999/src/VNSIData.cpp:413:7: error: ‘PVR_TIMER’ has no member named ‘iTimerType’

   tag.iTimerType = PVR_TIMER_TYPE_NONE;

       ^

/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kodi-pvr-vdr-vnsi-9999/work/kodi-pvr-vdr-vnsi-9999/src/VNSIData.cpp:413:20: error: ‘PVR_TIMER_TYPE_NONE’ was not declared in this scope

   tag.iTimerType = PVR_TIMER_TYPE_NONE;

                    ^

/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kodi-pvr-vdr-vnsi-9999/work/kodi-pvr-vdr-vnsi-9999/src/VNSIData.cpp: In member function ‘bool cVNSIData::GetTimersList(ADDON_HANDLE)’:

/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kodi-pvr-vdr-vnsi-9999/work/kodi-pvr-vdr-vnsi-9999/src/VNSIData.cpp:467:11: error: ‘PVR_TIMER’ has no member named ‘iTimerType’

       tag.iTimerType = PVR_TIMER_TYPE_NONE;

           ^

/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kodi-pvr-vdr-vnsi-9999/work/kodi-pvr-vdr-vnsi-9999/src/VNSIData.cpp:467:24: error: ‘PVR_TIMER_TYPE_NONE’ was not declared in this scope

       tag.iTimerType = PVR_TIMER_TYPE_NONE;

                        ^

/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kodi-pvr-vdr-vnsi-9999/work/kodi-pvr-vdr-vnsi-9999/src/VNSIData.cpp: In member function ‘PVR_ERROR cVNSIData::AddTimer(const PVR_TIMER&)’:

/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kodi-pvr-vdr-vnsi-9999/work/kodi-pvr-vdr-vnsi-9999/src/VNSIData.cpp:554:43: error: ‘PVR_WEEKDAY_NONE’ was not declared in this scope

   if (!vrp.add_U32(timerinfo.iWeekdays != PVR_WEEKDAY_NONE ? timerinfo.firstDay : 0))   return PVR_ERROR_UNKNOWN;

                                           ^

/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kodi-pvr-vdr-vnsi-9999/work/kodi-pvr-vdr-vnsi-9999/src/VNSIData.cpp: In member function ‘PVR_ERROR cVNSIData::UpdateTimer(const PVR_TIMER&)’:

/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kodi-pvr-vdr-vnsi-9999/work/kodi-pvr-vdr-vnsi-9999/src/VNSIData.cpp:637:43: error: ‘PVR_WEEKDAY_NONE’ was not declared in this scope

   if (!vrp.add_U32(timerinfo.iWeekdays != PVR_WEEKDAY_NONE ? timerinfo.firstDay : 0))   return PVR_ERROR_UNKNOWN;

                                           ^

CMakeFiles/pvr.vdr.vnsi.dir/build.make:230: recipe for target 'CMakeFiles/pvr.vdr.vnsi.dir/src/VNSIData.cpp.o' failed

make[2]: *** [CMakeFiles/pvr.vdr.vnsi.dir/src/VNSIData.cpp.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kodi-pvr-vdr-vnsi-9999/work/kodi-pvr-vdr-vnsi-9999_build'

CMakeFiles/Makefile2:99: recipe for target 'CMakeFiles/pvr.vdr.vnsi.dir/all' failed

make[1]: *** [CMakeFiles/pvr.vdr.vnsi.dir/all] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kodi-pvr-vdr-vnsi-9999/work/kodi-pvr-vdr-vnsi-9999_build'

Makefile:149: recipe for target 'all' failed

make: *** [all] Error 2
```

Ich bin jetzt kurz davor, wieder zurück zur 14.2 zu gehen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also ich frage mich ständig, was das alles soll. Genau das war es ja auch, was mir Gnome vergrault hat. So auf den ersten Blick hat sich nichts getan. Und wenn, dann ist es eine Verschlechterung. Aber Hauptsache, alles ist inkompatibel. So wie bei Gnome die Themes und Extensions.

Gab es einen triftigen Grund, die Schnittstelle zu den Plugins so zu ändern, dass nun gar nichts mehr funktioniert? Und auch nach Wochen nicht zum Laufen gebracht wird?

Natürlich habe ich keinen Anspruch auf irgend etwas, aber ich will einfach nicht verstehen, warum manche Menschen Zeit und Energie verschwenden, um etwas zu verschlechtern. Gnome als leuchtendes Beispiel. Zum Glück ist Microsoft ja auf dem gleichen Trip. Ich habe in den letzten Wochen ernsthaft über einen Wechsel zu Windows nachgedacht. Aber die Idiotisierung der Software findet auch dort statt.

----------

## Christian99

@klaus: wenn man nicht direkt in der Entwicklung eines solchen Projekts beteiligt ist, sind solche Aussagen immer sehr einfach zu treffen. "Es funktioniert ja alles, also machen wir nix" => es gibt u.U. keine neuen Features. Ich vermute mal, dass sich die Entwickler schon gedanken gemacht haben, und die pluginAPI nicht mal so zum Spaß geändert haben, sondern weil sie etwas neues machen wollten.

@musv: probier mal 

```
EGIT_BRANCH="Isengard" emerge <dein kodi plugin>
```

Ich habs noch nicht probiert, aber bei meinen ebuild war das auch. In den ebuilds aus diesem overlay steht als branch "Master" und der ist wohl nicht mit kodi-15.1 kompatibel. Der Isengard branch sollte aber gehen.

Das liegt an den ebuilds, und nicht an kodi, dass das nicht geht

----------

## Amarok

@frostwork

Danke so klappt das nun bei mir.

Nachdem ich nun mit Overlay alle hinbekommen habe das auch die 9999 er alle richtig installiert werden, klappt nun endlich alles

hab nun emerge kodi-pvr-iptvsimple installiert

wobei kodi-9999 und kodiplatform installiert wurde.

habe zuvor einige restdatein per hand gelöscht.

dann lief alles sauber durch

erster versuch iptv zu starten ohne konfig endete wieder mit disable vom plugin

eingabe der daten und nun rennt es soweit.  epg mach ich dann spaeter da ich noch keinen sync habe.

also mal danke und nun echt ERLEDIGT

----------

## Amarok

aja ist nun die 16 alpha 3 von heute die hier läuft mit iptv-simple

Ach ja: @bluray das USE FLAG musste ich entfernen (-bluray) da da libs fehlten. Ich hab mir dann die Sucherei erstart und habs mal ausgeschalten.

----------

## musv

Mal 'ne weitere Rückmeldung:

1. Plan: Runterschmeißen der 15.1 mit Downgrade auf 14.2.

Hat nicht geklappt. Die 14.2 hat sich aus unerfindlichen Gründen nicht mehr compilieren lassen. 

2. Idee: Kodi 15.1 mit den xbmc-addon-Geschichten und manueller Änderung der XBMC_PVR_API-Version von 1.9.4 auf 1.9.6

Ebenfalls fehlgeschlagen. VNSI hatte dabei die höchste Priorität. 

3. Idee: Kodi-9999 (Isengard-Branch) aka Kodi-15.2-rc

Hat erstaunlicherweise geklappt. Aus dem Gentoo-Kodi-Overlay hab ich dann vom Masterbranch die Kodiplatform und Kodi-pvr-vdr-vnsi und Kodi-pvr-vdr-xvdr compiliert bekommen. Hat insofern den Seiteneffekt, dass ich die ganzen nicht benötigten PVR-Addons nicht mitcompilieren muss. Das kostet auf meinem HTPC 'ne Menge Zeit. 

Bei XVDR hatte ich den Effekt, den ich in den letzten Tagen schon beobachtet hatte. Seit dem letzten Systemupdate klappte das EPG mit XVDR nicht mehr. Im VDR ging das noch wunderbar, aber Kodi weigerte sich wehement, das EPG zu verarbeiten.

```
17:27:31 T:140596123514624   ERROR: SQL: Abort due to constraint violation

                                            Query: INSERT INTO channels (iUnique

Id, bIsRadio, bIsHidden, bIsUserSetIcon, bIsUserSetName, bIsLocked, sIconPath, s

ChannelName, bIsVirtual, bEPGEnabled, sEPGScraper, iLastWatched, iClientId, idEp

g) VALUES (40046423, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, '/home/xbmc/senderlogos/n-joy.png', 'N-JOY',

 0, 1, 'client', 0, 762, 55)
```

VNSI funktioniert jetzt relativ stabil. Zwar sind die Umschaltzeiten länger als bei XVDR. Und auch gehen manche Pay-TV-Sender fast nicht mehr, z.B. ORF III HD (funktionierte mit XVDR mehr schlecht als recht). Aber dafür klappt Disney Junior HD, was den Hausfrieden mit dem Nachwuchs sichert. 

Ach ja, IPTVSimple hab ich nicht compiliert bekommen. Das scheint wohl wirklich die 16.x zu benötigen. Aber gut, das wäre bei mir eh nur zum Probieren gewesen. Mit DSL 6000 will man kein IP-TV von HD-Sendern. 

Fazit:

Derzeit funktionierende Kombination für Kodi mit Sat-TV - Kodi-15.2-rc (Portage) + VSNI-Addon (Gentoo-Kodi-Overlay):

```
EGIT_BRANCH="Isengard" USE="texturepacker" emerge kodi-9999 

emerge kodi-pvr-vdr-vnsi
```

----------

## Tyler_Durden

 *frostwork wrote:*   

> moin leuts,
> 
> ich benutze seit ewigkeiten die ebuilds aus dem recht schwer zu findenden
> 
> https://github.com/herrnst/gentoo-kodi-overlay
> ...

 

Das Overlay lässt sich übrigens so hinzufügen:

```
layman -o https://raw.github.com/herrnst/gentoo-kodi-overlay/master/overlay.xml -f -a gentoo-kodi-overlay
```

----------

## musv

Hmm, ok. ich hab's jetzt nicht über layman gelöst sondern einfach so eingebunden: 

```
cd /usr/portage/local/

git clone git://github.com/herrnst/gentoo-kodi-overlay

```

Und dann noch in die repos eingetragen:

```
[gentoo-kodi-overlay]

priority = 50

location = /usr/portage/local/gentoo-kodi-overlay

sync-type = git

sync-uri = git://github.com/herrnst/gentoo-kodi-overlay

auto-sync = Yes
```

Damit geht's auch und wird auch aktualisiert bei emerge --sync

----------

## d-fens

hi,

musste meine box neu aufsetzen und jetzt kodi 15.2 mit dem integrierten vnsi addon gibt folgenden Fehler

```
ERROR: PVR - Add-on 'VDR VNSI Client' is using an incompatible API version. XBMC minimum API version = '1.9.6', add-on API version '1.9.4'
```

das emergen von  media-libs/kodiplatform-9999::gentoo-kodi-overlay steigt aber mit 

```
By not providing "Findplatform.cmake" in CMAKE_MODULE_PATH this project has

  asked CMake to find a package configuration file provided by "platform",

  but CMake did not find one.

  Could not find a package configuration file provided by "platform" with any

  of the following names:

    platformConfig.cmake

    platform-config.cmake
```

aus, also kann ich nichtmal  media-plugins/kodi-pvr-vdr-vnsi-9999 emergen.

HÜLFE!

----------

## musv

Vergiss die 15.2. Hab die probiert und auch nicht zum Laufen gebracht. 

Ich hab dann die 16.1. Beta genommen (Jarvis). Und komischerweise geht da alles. Kodi compiliert. Die Kodi-Plugins (jetzt einzeln) kodi-pvr-vdr-xvdr, kodi-pvr-vdr-vnsi, kodi-pvr-iptvsimple lassen sich compilieren. XVDR hab ich noch nicht getestet. VNSI und IPTVSimple funktionieren aber. 

Bei mir ist jetzt noch ein einziges Problem übrig: Die Pay-TV-Sender funktionieren mit VNSI erst beim 2. Booten. Ich hab keine Ahnung, warum das so ist und wie ich das korrigieren kann. Ist der Rechner erst mal "warm", d.h. wurde an dem Tag schon benutzt, dann klappt auch das Pay TV ohne Probleme.

Bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, da ich kein Gentoo hier hab. Aber ich glaub, ich hab das Overlay für die Plugins verwendet. Und meine installierte Kodi-Version sollte das Ebuild kodi-9999 aus dem Portage sein.

----------

## d-fens

Ich habe versucht alles als 9999 zu installieren:

kodi selber geht, auch dev-libs/libplatform-9999 (pulse8) funktioniert.

Dann fehlen noch 

```

[ebuild  N    ~] media-libs/kodiplatform-9999 

[ebuild  N    ~] media-plugins/kodi-pvr-vdr-vnsi-9999
```

 aus dem overlay, aber die kodiplatform bricht ab mit der oben genannten Fehlermeldung. Funktioniert kodiplatform-9999 denn für jemanden bzw wie fixe ich die cmake Fehler?

---

Edith sagt:

das libplatform-9999 ebuild  legt die Files unter /usr/include/p8-platform/ ab, das 1.0.10 er ebuild korrekt unter /usr/include/platform/, dann gehts auch mit dem kompilieren  :Exclamation: 

----------

## frostwork

hi, hab mal was zusammengehackt:

https://github.com/kodi-pvr/pvr.vdr.vnsi/pull/43

solange das nicht in irgendeiner form im upstream landet (kann man sicher schöner machen  :Smile: )

kann man auch wüst

die datei

/etc/portage/env/media-plugins/kodi-pvr-vdr-vnsi

mit folgendem einzeiler anlegen:

EGIT_REPO_URI="https://github.com/frostworx/pvr.vdr.vnsi.git"

baut brav durch hier und funktioniert so wie's aussieht :}

----------

## musv

d-fens:

Ich hab gestern Abend mal Kodi aktualisiert, d.h. von 16.0 beta1 auf 16.0 beta3. Dadurch musste ich auch die PVR-Addons gegen die neue Version bauen, d.h.

kodiplatform

kodi-pvr-vdr-vnsi

kodi-pvr-vdr-xvdr

kodi-pvr-iptvsimple

Compiliert alles problemlos durch und funktioniert. Alle Pakete inkl. Kodi hab ich aus dem Overlay genommen.

Update:

Ich muss meine Aussage revidieren. XVDR lässt sich in Kodi aktivieren, bringt aber 'ne Fehlermeldung beim Start, dass es nicht benutzt werden kann. Und bei VNSI sind Bild und Ton auf einmal  asynchron. Das Bild hängt ca. 2 Sekunden hinterher. 

Zum Vergleich hab ich VDR über Xineliboutput ausgeben lassen. Damit ist alles synchron.

Update 2:

Muss meine Revision wieder revidieren. Installiert hatte ich kodi-9999, was dann auch ordnungsgemäßig den Master-Branch klonte und mir schnurstracks die 17.0 alpha auf die Platte bügelte. Ich hab dann im Ebuild explizit den Jarvis-Branch angegeben, der mich dann zur 16.0 beta 4 brachte. Aber sowohl bei der 16.0 beta als auch bei der 17.0 ließen sich die o.g. Pakete ohne probleme compilieren. Und mit der 16.0 beta 4 funktioniert auch alles wieder wie gewohnt.

----------

## tava

I will use this thread to summarize my experience and write down my working configuration. Maybe I can help someone. 

XVDR: Just for information

The development of the XVDR add-on for Kodi is on-hold / was stopped. https://github.com/pipelka/vdr-plugin-xvdr/issues/131#issuecomment-164306481

My working configuration

VDR: Standard vdr version from the gentoo repository (media-video/vdr-2.2.0::gentoo)

VDR-VNSI: Live vdr-vnsiserver plugin from vdr-devel overlay (media-plugins/vdr-vnsiserver-9999)

Create a new overlay in /etc/portage/repos.conf/vdr-devel or use an application (layman) to register a new overlay to portage.

Umask the live ebuild 9999, otherwise version 1.2.0 will be installed or

Use the version 1.2.0 and modify the ebuild. Remove the dependency media-plugins/xbmc-addon-pvr from the ebuild (this kodi-plugin is not compatible and will create conflicts with the following setup)

Kodi: I have installed the latest stable Kodi version 15.2 from the gentoo repository (media-tv/kodi-15.2::gentoo)

Kodi-VNSI: Install the VNSI plugin for kodi

Install dev-libs/libplatform-1.0.10::gentoo. You have to install the version from the standard gentoo overlay - If you install this package as dependency from the kodi-pvr-vdr-vnsi plugin, a compile failure will be occured (see current thread, wrong file location). Afterwards you can remove the line dev-libs/libplatform from /var/lib/portage/world file to ensure depclean will removes this package if kodi-pvr-vdr-vnsi was removed

add a new overlay to portage /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo-kodi-overlay (https://github.com/herrnst/gentoo-kodi-overlay). This overlay is not existing within layman

synchronize portage

overwrites the configuration of the live ebuild media-plugins/kodi-pvr-vdr-vnsi-9999::gentoo-kodi-overlay within portage (add entry within /etc/portage/package.env and /etc/portage/env/kodi-vnsi.conf) or temporary within the live ebuild and set / overwrite the git branch from "master" to "Isengard" if you are using Kodi 15.2 like me

install media-plugins/kodi-pvr-vdr-vnsi-9999::gentoo-kodi-overlay

start Kodi, enable vnsi plugin, switch configuration to expert mode, go to tv, client specific settings, enable timeshift

Open a beer and enjoyThat was my setup. Maybe not perfect but it is working! I'm sure other setups will working, too.

----------

## tazinblack

Hallo Leute,

ich hab mir die Tage nen Raspi 2 gekauft und der läuft mit openelec out of the box per vnsi plugin aus dem openelec repository mit meinem yavdr zusammen.

Nur die alten mpeg2 Aufnahmen mag er nicht. Ich denke ich brauch noch die mpeg2 Lizenz für die GPU damit das geht.

Und auf dem Bürorechner (gentoo) wollte ich jetzt auch Kodi per vnsi anbinden.

Aber ich denke bevor ich mir das antue versuch ich lieber noch nen alten Raspi dafür zu nehmen. 

Glücklicherweise hat mein Monitor noch nen HDMI Port frei.

Und um Klaus da noch zuzustimmen, ich denke XBMC/Kodi sollte eigentlich mit plugins direkt aus portage funktionieren oder langes Gebastel oder irgendwelche overlays.

Was macht das sonst für einen Sinn, sowas in portage zu haben?

Warum können die Betreiber solcher overlays ihr Zeugs nicht direkt in portage einkippen?

Wie immer das große Linuxproblem. Jeder bastelt im stillen Kämmerlein sein eigenes Zeugs  :Sad: 

----------

## musv

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Und um Klaus da noch zuzustimmen, ich denke XBMC/Kodi sollte eigentlich mit plugins direkt aus portage funktionieren oder langes Gebastel oder irgendwelche overlays.
> 
> Was macht das sonst für einen Sinn, sowas in portage zu haben?
> 
> Warum können die Betreiber solcher overlays ihr Zeugs nicht direkt in portage einkippen?
> ...

 

Es ist wohl eher das Problem, was auch bei KDE5 besteht. Die Änderungen sind zuviel und zu tiefgreifend, so dass die Addon-Entwickler nicht hinterherkommen.

Ich hab momentan die 16.0-beta4 laufen, die ganz gut funktioniert. Von der 17.0 würde ich noch abraten. Da war bei mir der Ton asynchron zum Bild (Ton 3 Sekunden hinterher). 

Zu XVDR: Pipelka hat wohl schon sehr lange Zeit nichts mehr daran gemacht. Aber es gibt einen Fork (für Ubuntu), bei dem XVDR wieder funktionieren soll. Ich hatte noch nicht die Zeit, XVDR zum Laufen zu kriegen für die 16.0. Bei mir funktioniert momentan VNSI halbwegs brauchbar (hab immer noch das Pay-TV-Problem).

----------

